# want some art?



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lets start off by saying *ITS FREE*
Just post a picture of your betta fish and i will draw him/her :laugh:


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

Ooh cool!  here's my boy, Ruby Gus

Note: it's hard to see because he has so much finnage, but he's actually a double-tail


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

NiceCrocs said:


> Ooh cool!  here's my boy, Ruby Gus
> 
> Note: it's hard to see because he has so much finnage, but he's actually a double-tail


will do him asap :laugh:


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

NiceCrocs said:


> Ooh cool!  here's my boy, Ruby Gus
> 
> Note: it's hard to see because he has so much finnage, but he's actually a double-tail


Here he is! If you don't like it I can redo it for you :smile2:


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

Hehe! I love it  your style is really adorable! I love the spiky looking fins. Thank you!


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Next


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone else??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Cute! Do want to do ponyo my HMPK?


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> Cute! Do want to do ponyo my HMPK?


yes :laugh:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

What great pictures! Can you draw my koi Marlin?


----------



## JumpingatSundown (Jan 13, 2017)

He won't let me down a picture but he is purple blue with a silver blue head. He has a red stripe going from the top of his neck to the end of his tail find. Amber eyes. Veiltail.


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

Can you draw Flare? BTW your art is awesome ^^


----------

